# Mazzer SJ Refurb - Octopus funnel and on/off switch mod



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I've just finished the last few tweaks for modifying an old SJ timer into a doserless grinder. It seemed like a good idea to post some pics and links to the bits that I used in case it helps anyone else. It will need a flashy new paint job at some point when I have decided on the colour.

I did it with a cheap used grinder off eBay, in case it didn't work out or grind as well as my Silenzio. I was pleasantly surprised actually, a bit more fiddly to dial in the grind but does give a wider range of flavours and better crema than I was expecting. Putting in all the beans I will be using that day into the hopper and weighing the output in the dosing cup means I benefit from some extra weight on top of the beans and avoid any static/chaff issues.

@jimbojohn55 's SJ pimp thread was a great resource for the octopus funnel mod steps, I removed the spot welds with a Dremel rather than trying to drill through the slippy stainless.

For the timer replacement I followed the below YouTube instructions, it went fine as I had a few practice runs with the crimping tool before trying it on the actual timer wires.






The wooden lens hood lid is from a Wilko's storage jar, funnel lid is a 130mm one from another brand of machine and I used a piece of rubber draught seal to keep it held in place. A small Ikea tray I was using already is just the right size to act as a grinds tray and fits neatly underneath the machine. Slightly Blue Peter, but it works for now!

Used SJ - £67
Octopus funnel - £8 - https://ebay.us/6UJTzf
SJ back plate - £25 - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/gb/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Motor-Back-Plate---SSJ0FRA04/m-m-3581.aspx
58mm lens hood - £8 - https://ebay.us/g8HVeh
On/off switch - £30 - https://ebay.us/MWFT4e
Replacement lamp - £3 - https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/green-indicator-lamp.html
Black round knobs for collar adjusters £4 - https://ebay.us/RTuVjU
Dosing cup 58mm - £4 - (as recommended by @DavecUK ) - https://ebay.us/Lw7rE4
Funnel lid - £10 - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Fiorenzato-CS-Doge-Doser-Lid-ø-130mm---A3200008/m-m-4331.aspx
Lens hood lid - £5 - https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-black-fusion-medium-canister/p/0479352
Total: £164


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for the links, ordered a replacement lamp for my mini


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice. Might order the on/off switch - should work for my major refurb. Cheers for the video link.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Holyzeus said:


> Thanks for the links, ordered a replacement lamp for my mini


 No worries, glad they could be handy for someone. The BB one has spade terminals though, so you would need to sort out the connectors to join the wires to it. Doesn't matter which way round, just be careful of the capacitor when doing it...


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi great work! The flat three flat bits in the neck, did you do anything about them?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> Hi great work! The flat three flat bits in the neck, did you do anything about them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Not so far, they aren't a pain if you load up the hopper with more beans like I do and weigh the grinds not the beans, the extra ones mostly sort it out.

When I tried single dosing it with weighed doses of beans and the lens puffer, I kept on getting some stuck on the ledges even with a weight on top. That plus chaff and more inconsistent grinds meant I modified my workflow.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

So you use a hopper?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> So you use a hopper?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 You can fit a fair amount in the lens hood and grinder neck as a mini hopper if required. I've been putting what I would use in for that day, last shot gets an extra weight on top, a puff from the hopper and the grind chute brushed out after. Helped with the overall grind consistency.


----------



## Wookiee (Nov 28, 2019)

What diameter should the opening at the bottom of the funnel be ideally? I'm about to embark on this mod and, whilst I can get a rough idea from the photos, it would be good to have a slightly more precise starting point.

Thanks!


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

@Wookiee pretty sure I saw 20mm previously in a post so I aimed for that. Cutting straight wasn't my forte, ended up around 18mm


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Holyzeus said:


> @Wookiee pretty sure I saw 20mm previously in a post so I aimed for that. Cutting straight wasn't my forte, ended up around 18mm


 Mine was about 25mm so a bit wider, worked for me as I use a dosing cup so it helped. Smaller might be better if you want direct to go straight into the basket etc.


----------



## Wookiee (Nov 28, 2019)

Fantastic, thank you.

I shall start circa 20mm and expand as required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

This looks great. I have a question, hopefully someone can help. When I bought my SJ, it didn't come with any adjustment rods, so I've been McGuyever'ing it with a screwdriver...

I found them here : https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/mazzer-grind-adjustment-rod.html

But considering the cost, was wondering if anyone has come across cheaper (but fully assembled) alternatives anywhere?


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

ArisP said:


> This looks great. I have a question, hopefully someone can help. When I bought my SJ, it didn't come with any adjustment rods, so I've been McGuyever'ing it with a screwdriver...
> 
> I found them here : https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/mazzer-grind-adjustment-rod.html
> 
> But considering the cost, was wondering if anyone has come across cheaper (but fully assembled) alternatives anywhere?


 M5 is the hole size, you can use a bolt and just attach something to the end of it.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Squidgyblack said:


> M5 is the hole size, you can use a bolt and just attach something to the end of it.


 Thanks for the info, I'll see if I can find something that looks half decent!


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Think I found a couple of potential solutions. Can anyone tell me what the overall length of the original adjustment rod is?


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

ArisP said:


> Think I found a couple of potential solutions. Can anyone tell me what the overall length of the original adjustment rod is?


 I wouldn't be overly concerned with the length of it, once it has at least 1.5cm of thread on it or more you'll be fine.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Squidgyblack said:


> I wouldn't be overly concerned with the length of it, once it has at least 1.5cm of thread on it or more you'll be fine.


 Thanks, but the thread length is not what concerns me, but rather the overall length. The options I found are very short, and my concern is that they will not provide sufficient lever arm to make rotating easier and hence more accurate.

This is a good (looking) example, but too short I'm afraid: https://www.amazon.co.uk/PrecisionGeek-KNURLED-Thumb-Screws-Stainless/dp/B07WRCPNFF/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3MSUQ4OQAKW7B&keywords=m5+thumb+screws&qid=1577566302&sprefix=m5+thumb+%2Caps%2C208&sr=8-5


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@coffeechap sold one recently. He probably knows the rough length.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I actually have a load of rods I made recently, I make mine slightly longer to get better leverage


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@ArisP


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> I actually have a load of rods I made recently, I make mine slightly longer to get better leverage


 That's great, are you selling them? Where can I get some more info?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will post your a picture for you tomorrow @ArisP


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> Will post your a picture for you tomorrow @ArisP


 Thank you!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here you go £5 delivered @ArisP


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> Here you go £5 delivered @ArisP
> 
> View attachment 34882
> 
> ...


 Sold!

Let's take it to PM to arrange shipping, thanks.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@coffeechap sorry to hijack this thread but do you have any more of these available?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have 20 of these available @Cooffe


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> I have 20 of these available @Cooffe


 Would you mind if I could buy one off you please? They look mint.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will send a pm


----------



## SurferBoi (Jun 11, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> I have 20 of these available @Cooffe


Hey, do you still have any left of these adjustments rods? If so I would like to buy one.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes I do


----------



## SurferBoi (Jun 11, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Yes I do


 Thats great. Consider 1 sold. Should we discuss details on PM?


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Used SJ - £67
> Octopus funnel - £8 - https://ebay.us/6UJTzf
> SJ back plate - £25 - https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/gb/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Motor-Back-Plate---SSJ0FRA04/m-m-3581.aspx
> 58mm lens hood - £8 - https://ebay.us/g8HVeh
> ...


 Most of these ebay links are broken now......for a lazy forum member, can someone please source the collar adjuster and dosing cup for me? Thank you.


----------



## buc395 (Feb 7, 2014)

Great instructions. Many thanks


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> I have 20 of these available @Cooffe


 Still got 1 of these? I fully appreciate it was a long time ago 🤣


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Tinkstar said:


> Still got 1 of these? I fully appreciate it was a long time ago 🤣


 @coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tinkstar said:


> Still got 1 of these? I fully appreciate it was a long time ago 🤣


 Yes I do, made a load up


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The length will really help with small adjustments.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

I know this thread is old, apart from David's rather expensive kit, what is the consensus on lowest retention?

These machine are amazing, really fast and wow so fine, and quiet! Wow. So glad I stepped in to this world.

I'm thinking the big funnel and a dosing cup and the bazooka looking blower is the way, but I would like to know / seek the updated concensus 😁


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you for finding a working lid! It's been driving me mad as my current one spins and catches the grounds sometimes.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Tinkstar said:


> I know this thread is old, apart from David's rather expensive kit, what is the consensus on lowest retention?
> 
> These machine are amazing, really fast and wow so fine, and quiet! Wow. So glad I stepped in to this world.
> 
> I'm thinking the big funnel and a dosing cup and the bazooka looking blower is the way, but I would like to know / seek the updated concensus 😁


 I've been using a collapsible mug as my hopper and can get most of my dose out. There's still some retention but it seems minimal. 
because the lid creates a seal it helps to blow a lot through.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

russell16688 said:


> I've been using a collapsible mug as my hopper and can get most of my dose out. There's still some retention but it seems minimal.
> because the lid creates a seal it helps to blow a lot through.


 Can you show me what you got 😁


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Tinkstar said:


> Can you show me what you got 😁


 Yeah I got this mug Stojo mug

they have them in Aldi at the moment too.


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

russell16688 said:


> Yeah I got this mug Stojo mug
> 
> they have them in Aldi at the moment too.
> 
> View attachment 56365


 Whats the bit on the top of the grinder where the beans go? Does it press down to push air/ grinds out?

Eugh click on the link 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ haha thank you


----------

